# Favorite sappy love songs?



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

What are they? Here's some of mine.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> What are they? Here's some of mine.


Truly, Madly, Deeply is one of my favorites as well.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

MissWorthless said:


> Truly, Madly, Deeply is one of my favorites as well.


It was huge when I was in junior high.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Sappy love songs? Gonna have to think hard about this one.. lol.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm not usually about the sappy love stuff, but I've always loved this one.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

CAUTION! These videos may cay contain serious amounts of sappyness. Listen at your own risk!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

ahh, sappy love songs <3


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thedood said:


>


I almost forgot about this song, but yeah this is another one of my favorite sappy songs

I love New Found Glory's version of this song


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

that Cure song ain't sappy at all. most of the ones I can think of come from the 80s


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

euphoria04 said:


> that Cure song ain't sappy at all. most of the ones I can think of come from the 80s


I'm not familiar with the Pat Benatar song, but I love the rest of those, especially Time After Time.

Here's another classic.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

And I can't listen to this one without tearing up...


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Need you now 
Lady antebellum


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Grog said:


> Need you now
> Lady antebellum


I'll post it for you. I thought I was the only person on SAS that liked country music.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I'll post it for you. I thought I was the only person on SAS that liked country music.


Thanks I haven't quite got the hang of linking things ( bit retarded with it ) 
I like most music , all except rap


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I feel embarrassed listening to the Mellon Collie album when this song comes on...


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)

*You asked for it!*

Thread makes me cry every tym T.T


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

^The sappiest


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Getting in on the only youtube music thread too small right now to bomb my computer. (Since a blood vessel almost burst in my brain trying to post songs in the 60s and 70s thread the other night, as my computer repeatedly crashed while I was trying to post. Again. And again. :bash) So I'mma go nuts on this because I'll never be able to post in here again... You guys are gonna kill me. Sorry.

I really like violins in rock songs. And tight harmonies.

Everlast - Maybe





Chris Isaak - Wicked Game





Eva Cassidy (cover of Sting's) - Fields of Gold
(Even sadder because she's deceased. R.I.P. Eva :/)





Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight





Dokken - Alone Again 





Mother Love Bone - Gentle Groove





(Ugh, these next two are seriously sappy. Guilty pleasure *hangs head in shame*)
Boyz II Men - Water Runs Dry





Boyz II Men - On Bended Knee





Boyz II Men cover of the Beatles' Yesterday





Sheryl Crow - The First Cut is the Deepest





Sheryl Crow - The Difficult Kind





Norah Jones - What Am I to You?





Norah Jones - Love Me





Delilah (covering Bruno Mars) - Grenade





Ritchie Blackmore's Rainbow - Street of Dreams





Rainbow - Can't Let You Go





Eagle Eye Cherry - Save Tonight





Scorpions - Holiday





Scorpions - Still Loving You





Peter Frampton - Baby I Love Your Way





Everlast - Angel





Zebra - He's Making You the Fool





Billy Joel - The Longest Time





And technically maybe not a true love song. ? But it chokes me up because of the love story in the movie and the tragic, untimely death of River Phoenix, so I think it belongs here. :/








JH1983 said:


>


Love this song.



euphoria04 said:


>


And this one.



JH1983 said:


>


This one, too.



Double Entendre said:


>


Okay, yeah, I'm just one big ball of moosh right now... :|


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Peter Frampton - Baby I Love Your Way


^But..... I did it first?

Better version of First Cut is the deepest:






Yes, I know Cat Stevens wrote it.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> ^But..... I did it first?


Yeah, I was typing up my epic novel of a post for a good hour, due to the extreme lagginess of my computer system, while yours came through, so I didn't see yours or I would've just quoted you. We overlapped, basically.



Yer Blues said:


> Better version of First Cut is the deepest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, my pc really _*has*_ crashed now from all those videos, so I'll see if I can access your video from my phone--YouTube vids show up on here as links. *grumble, grumble* I really like Cat Stevens though, so I'm sure it's an awesome one.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Well, my pc really _*has*_ crashed now from all those videos, so I'll see if I can access your video from my phone--YouTube vids show up on here as links. *grumble, grumble* I really like Cat Stevens though, so I'm sure it's an awesome one.


It lags on my octo-core cpu and 16 gigs of ram, so good luck. Uh, hope the Rod Stewart one is worth the lag.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> It lags on my octo-core cpu and 16 gigs of ram, so good luck. Uh, hope the Rod Stewart one is worth the lag.


Yes, I did get it to come up on here (my phone) finally. I _*have*_ heard that version before--totally forgot about it. It *is* a good one. I think my poor pc is outta commission for the night. Death by video.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Death by video.


Love bites:


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> Love bites:


Yes sometimes tragically, love does really bite. :/ I know that song and like it, too. As well as this not at all sappy one, with which I'll derail the thread (after my obnoxious 25 song post earlier... I'm gonna annoy some people with all this, I know it... But like I said, my computer's gonna lock me outta this thread now, so my time here is done--I had to do it all in one fell swoop if I was gonna do it at all...)


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a good one. I had the Defenders of the Faith tape. My last one from a Canadian:






Very sappy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Double Entendre said:


>


 That's a good one. I never could figure out if it was the song or the fact that she's so gorgeous.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Getting in on the only youtube music thread too small right now to bomb my computer. (Since a blood vessel almost burst in my brain trying to post songs in the 60s and 70s thread the other night, as my computer repeatedly crashed while I was trying to post. Again. And again. :bash) So I'mma go nuts on this because I'll never be able to post in here again... You guys are gonna kill me. Sorry.


 What I usually have to do is go to a thread with hardly any posts and make up my music video post on there and then copy and paste it on the music thread. If I have all the other programs and tabs closed it usually works as long as I don't try to go to the advanced settings options on the music thread. That's usually what crashes mine. I'm really surprised I managed to quote this actually.



WillYouStopDave said:


> That's a good one. I never could figure out if it was the song or the fact that she's so gorgeous.


It's a little bit of both, but she does have a great voice. Have you seen this?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> What I usually have to do is go to a thread with hardly any posts and make up my music video post on there and then copy and paste it on the music thread. If I have all the other programs and tabs closed it usually works as long as I don't try to go to the advanced settings options on the music thread. That's usually what crashes mine. I'm really surprised I managed to quote this actually.


That's brilliant! Why didn't I think of that? Thanks! So maybe now, I will have a few (but not 25 again , I promise! :tiptoe) songs for the 60s and 70s thread.  On my phone right now, so all videos show up a links (good cause the page doesn't crash, but I can't see the titles of anyone else's.)

I do have one more heavy metal ballad for in here... (please don't shoot me for spamming this thread... :hide) What movie is this from? Is this Serendipity?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> It's a little bit of both, but she does have a great voice. Have you seen this?


 I think I have seen that but it's been a while.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> That's brilliant! Why didn't I think of that? Thanks! So maybe now, I will have a few (but not 25 again , I promise! :tiptoe) songs for the 60s and 70s thread.  On my phone right now, so all videos show up a links (good cause the page doesn't crash, but I can't see the titles of anyone else's.)
> 
> I do have one more heavy metal ballad for in here... (please don't shoot me for spamming this thread... :hide) What movie is this from? Is this Serendipity?


That's the movie. I always forget the name of it because I haven't seen it in forever, but that's it.

Keeping the notebook program open with the YouTube links available to copy and paste works well, too. It cuts down on the risk of accidentally posting a bunch of videos in a random thread. I do both sometimes depending on how cooperative my computer is being.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Chris Isaak - Wicked Game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love these two. Especially the first one. (And no. Not just because of the sex thing. The song is great!)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I love these two. Especially the first one. (And no. Not just because of the sex thing. The song is great!)


Me, too. I think they're both beautiful songs. I'm happy to see positive feedback on some of my faves.  There certainly were more than enough to choose from since I kinda hijacked this thread.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Me, too. I think they're both beautiful songs. I'm happy to see positive feedback on some of my faves.


 If you don't already have it, look for the MTV Unplugged version of Wicked Game. It's really nice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I really like this one. It's not very well-known either.





Here's a very diverse collection of some of my favorites.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

edit:

also the cutest song of 2012 was this


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I still like this song even as an adult. I am not ashamed


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Used to think of my crush while in elementary school to this one. I've liked the lyrics , "But did you know that when it snows , My eyes become large and the light that you shine can be seen".


I've always loved that Seal song, good choice!






(ok, next one could just as easily be about drugs)






(this one begets that classic scene from Say Anything...)


----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Note the cute cow.


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

Yer Blues said:


> That's a good one. I had the Defenders of the Faith tape. My last one from a Canadian:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pftttt...even sappier:


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

Doesn't get any more sappy than:

"You, you and I girl, 
We can share a life together!
It's now or never,
And tomorrow may be too late!"

Love it.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

a sad one





My all time favorite love song:


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> My all time favorite love song:


This put a smile on my face.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

When I get married, I'm going to have this song played at the wedding.


----------



## hardboiled (May 18, 2014)

my cousin was just like this::sus when I told her that i like this:

Céline Dion - The Power Of Love

(polish cover)
Krystyna Giżowska - Potęga miłości


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

gets me everytime *tear*


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

If you Go Away -- Emiliana Torrini


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

The saddest of all sad love longs. Never listen to this after a break up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> .


 I LOVE that song!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Whatever happened to Dido?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Just remembered this one. It's too cute.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> Whatever happened to Dido?


 Don't know. I usually don't discover songs until they're old these days.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

by FAR


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Thread needs more Hootie and the Blowfish:


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Guilty, sooo guilty:


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

This will have to be in my wedding someday.






The Leona Lewis version is awesome too.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

La vie en rose.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## FreshPrince (Feb 14, 2008)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


loove Pet Sounds.

I don't think that I'm a big fan of sappy songs, but I'm not ashamed to say that I like this one. Ok, maybe half-ashamed, meh. I'm sure it was probably posted before though:


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow, I have a fair amount... this is just a few.









































And lastly, a cute and funny one!


----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

ALL of them


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Yay!

Thedood!!! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> I can't figure out how to add youtube vids.
> Yes, I'm not very smart, am I?


Aw, it has nothing to do with lack of smarts. I'll show ya. I posted this ages ago in the 90's music thread:

Basically, the way you embed a youtube video on here is to use the


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't think this is that sappy. It's by Bjork so it's perfect.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

can't believe these haven't been named.

*Shania Twain - From This Moment On *





*Journey - Open Arms *


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Milky chance


----------



## Magnus (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally found a reason to post this :b


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL. luv it.

[awesome taste people].

if you want my most fave it's this one: (best)


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Hit my Heart (Benassi Bros)


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## spititout (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Been listening to these two classic Drifter's tracks a fair bit lately. Can't knock the good old soul and doo-*** music.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## daywalkerdave (Aug 7, 2014)

it's so cool that his love is so deep that he uses the torture device katherine wheel (the breaking wheel) as a metaphore


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Just for the whistle voice...


----------



## EmpathicPsychopath (Oct 16, 2014)

Ain't No Sunshine by Bill Withers 

My Girl by The Temptations 

Love Don't Live Here Anymore by Rose Royce

Stargazing by Tinashe

We Belong Together by Mariah Carey

Lovin You by The O'Jays

I'd Rather Be With You by Bootsy Collins

They're sappy to me and that is all that matters


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

sprinter said:


> Just for the whistle voice...


her voice is so gorgeous






and now for a bit of a change in sound :lol


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

Just about anything Snow Patrol, Coldplay. In terms of their slower, love-themed songs. Not necessarily their more upbeat pop-ish songs.

Couple of examples:











This is also a favorite:


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Pretty much anything by Lykke Li but this song comes to mind.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)

There's nothing like a good love song to make me feel lonely and depressed. Longpigs. Good song In a lonely place.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------

